# Oculus Rift: Diese Games würden wir gerne mit der Virtual Reality-Brille erleben!



## MaxFalkenstern (27. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oculus Rift: Diese Games würden wir gerne mit der Virtual Reality-Brille erleben!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oculus Rift: Diese Games würden wir gerne mit der Virtual Reality-Brille erleben!


----------



## HK-51 (27. September 2012)

Ich gedulde mich gerne noch einige Monate, hauptsache Oculus Rift wird überhaupt in einer ausgereiften Version käuflich zu erwerben sein! (Daumendrück)


----------



## HK-51 (27. September 2012)

Ach ja und Halo 4 und ein neues Metroid Prime könnte ich mir für die Brille gut vorstellen da die Protagonisten einen Helm Tragen und die Infos direkt aufs Visier projieziert bekommen.


----------



## Raykus (27. September 2012)

Ich denke nicht das es ein Erfolg wird. 640x480 ist ja unterstes Niveau. Außerdem setzen viele noch nicht einmal gerne ein Headset auf. Es ist schwer, man schwitzt und die Frisur ist den Bach runter gegangen. Diese VR Brille wird noch um einiges schwerer als ein Headset sein.


----------



## HK-51 (27. September 2012)

@Raykus
Zum einen ist die Auflösung 1280x800 (640x800 pro Auge) und das nur beim Prototypen.Beim Verkaufsmodell soll die Auflösung wesentlich gesteigert werden. Und zum anderen wiegt der Prototyp grade mal 220g (ca. 2 Tafeln Schokolade) was überhaupt nicht schwer ist oder negativ auffällt. Mit Schwitzen ist da auch nicht viel also ist auch deine Friesur gerettet.


----------



## ganderc (27. September 2012)

Ich hoffe nur, dass diese Unternehmen nicht von Nvidia geschluckt wird.


----------



## windelfried (27. September 2012)

Ich habe mir ein auch Oculus Rift Entwicklungsmuster gesichert .... obwohl ich weiß dass die Auflösung mehr als bescheiden sein wird - ich will es einfach ausprobieren.

wenn ich mit meiner Aldi - Lesebrille (ca. 2 Dioptien )+ 3Dvision2 Brille sehr nahe an meinen Asus 278 gehe, dann ist auch fast mein gesammtes Gesichtsfeld mit "Monitor" ausgefüllt - Bei einer Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 (pro Auge - Shutter) sieht das Bild dann sehr grieselig aus, ich erwarte bei dem Entwicklungsmuster also Pixel wie Bauklötze !!

Das Gefühl "man ist mittendrin" ist allerdings da - ich weiß nicht ob der Hadtracker das "Mittendrin Erlebnis" noch steigern kann ... Bei meiner Eamagin Z800 ist ein Hadtracker eingebaut - das ganze funktioniert mittelprächtig würde ich sagen ... die Zeitverzögerung ist zu groß - als "AHA" Erlebnis allerdings ganz nett ...

Skyrim sieht in den Außenlevels, wegen der Weitsicht und der daraus entstehenden kleinen Details nicht so toll aus (Bei grossen Pixeln - kleine Details - dass passt nicht) - die Innenlevel sind aber OK ... 

Black Mesa mod (Innenlevel) kommt auch gut rüber ... 


Aber ich denke, man braucht mindestens 4K Bildschirme pro Auge damit das ganze wie gewünscht aussieht ... und das kann noch dauern ...

ein perfektes Bild wird auch das Consumergerät nicht leisten können denke ich ...

Ich wünsche mir Oculus Rift für 

ALLE First Person Games 

Rollenspiele oder Shooter ganz egal ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2012)

Ist der Dauereinsatz solcher VR-Brillen nicht schädlich für die Augen ?
Von Nackenschmerzen will ich erst gar nicht anfangen, die Dinger werden bestimmt mehr wiegen als ein Fahrradhelm...


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. September 2012)

Minecraft? Ernsthaft? 

Ich glaube da würde ich leiber noch die Crysis-Teile oder F.E.A.R. sehen.
Aber mein Top-Spiel wäre auch Amnesia. Das hätte mit Oculus Rift noch mehr Atmosphäre als es ohnehin schon hat.


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist der Dauereinsatz solcher VR-Brillen nicht schädlich für die Augen ?
> Von Nackenschmerzen will ich erst gar nicht anfangen, die Dinger werden bestimmt mehr wiegen als ein Fahrradhelm...


 
Ja, ich könnte mir auch eine ganze Menge an (Nacken)-Schmerzen vorstellen bei der Nutzung dieser Brillen. Wo sollte ich den bei Lula3D bloß überall hingucken???


@TopSpiele

Alan Wake würde mich mal interessieren. Mir gefällt die Atmo echt gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, ich könnte mir auch eine ganze Menge an (Nacken)-Schmerzen vorstellen bei der Nutzung dieser Brillen. Wo sollte ich den bei Lula3D bloß überall hingucken???


Ähmm... Gibt es nicht Spiele mit wesentlich ansehnlicheren Digi-Babes ?! 


Vordack schrieb:


> @TopSpiele
> 
> Alan Wake würde mich mal interessieren. Mir gefällt die Atmo echt gut.


 Kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Habs vor kurzem durchgespielt (das DLC "Das Signal" auch, "Der Schriftsteller" folgt heute abend) - Story und Stimmung sind erste Sahne. Eben ein Remedy-Titel.


----------



## X3niC (27. September 2012)

Arma???Hallo?


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähmm... Gibt es nicht Spiele mit wesentlich ansehnlicheren Digi-Babes ?!



Aber mit größeren Hupen wo man das Genick mehr beanspruchen muss? 

*Schiel-zu-den-Skyrim-Mod-Grafiken-hinüber*

Alan Wake habe ich angefangen, für gut befunden und beiseite gelegt. Ich hab momentan so eine Story-Phase. Ultima 9 und Planescape Torment sind da genau richtig. 

*Wing Commander* oder *Privateer *mit der Brille, WAHNSINN!!!!!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber mit größeren Hupen wo man das Genick mehr beanspruchen muss?
> 
> *Schiel-zu-den-Skyrim-Mod-Grafiken-hinüber*
> 
> ...


 Aber nur mit HD-Texturen, sonst geht der Staunfaktor schnell flöten...


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2012)

Also ich hätte da Bedenken, dass mir das Gerät auf dem Kopf nach einer Weile zu schwer wird und auch drücken könnte. 
Solange VR-Brillen nicht kleiner und günstiger werden, ist das wohl nichts für mich.

PES aus der EGO-Perspektive und dann mit der Brille wäre doch mal witzig. "Live" gegen die Stars zu spielen und diese aus der eigenen Perspektive ausdribbeln. 
Wäre cool, aber technisch glaube ich ziemlich schwierig.^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da Bedenken, dass mir das Gerät auf dem Kopf nach einer Weile zu schwer wird und auch drücken könnte.
> Solange VR-Brillen nicht kleiner und günstiger werden, ist das wohl nichts für mich.
> 
> PES aus der EGO-Perspektive und dann mit der Brille wäre doch mal witzig. "Live" gegen die Stars zu spielen und diese aus der eigenen Perspektive ausdribbeln.
> Wäre cool, aber technisch glaube ich ziemlich schwierig.^^


 Kannst du bestimmt auch auf einem x-beliebigen Bolzplatz in Berlin haben. Dort müssten sich genug Halbstarke aufhalten, die sich für die Starz (mit Betonung auf "z") halten und DICH gerne aus der First-Person-Sicht ausdribbeln... Oder mehr runtergrätschen. ^^
Hättest dann Geld gespart (dir dafür kaputte Knochen geholt).


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kannst du bestimmt auch auf einem x-beliebigen Bolzplatz in Berlin haben. Dort müssten sich genug Halbstarke aufhalten, die sich für die Starz (mit Betonung auf "z") halten und DICH gerne aus der First-Person-Sicht ausdribbeln... Oder mehr runtergrätschen. ^^
> Hättest dann Geld gespart (dir dafür kaputte Knochen geholt).


Also wenn auf Berliner Bolzplätzen irgendwer jemanden ausdribbelt, dann bin ich das. 

Ich meine ja nur: Muss ja nicht immer was mit Ballern sein. Sport wäre doch auch ne interessante Richtung für die VR-Brille.


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich meine ja nur: Muss ja nicht immer was mit Ballern sein. Sport wäre doch auch ne interessante Richtung für die VR-Brille.



Wieso so umständlich? Du kannst Sport auch ganz natürlich ohne VR Brille machen, ist viel realistischer 

Beim Ballern sieht das anders aus.

Ey, wüßte ichs nicht besser würde ich jetzt ein "Die Kiddes von heute" ablassen.  Meinen Sport am PC sei "cooler" als in echt...


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wieso so umständlich? Du kannst Sport auch ganz natürlich ohne VR Brille machen, ist viel realistischer


 
Stimmt schon aber im Real-Life gehöre ich leider nicht zur Startformation vom FC Barcelona und zwichen dem Camp Nou und unserem Asphalt Bolzplatz um die Ecke gibt es eben doch ein paar Unterschiede 
Deswegen fänd ich ein PES oder ein FIFA mit Oculus Rift auch durchaus reizvoll


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wieso so umständlich? Du kannst Sport auch ganz natürlich ohne VR Brille machen, ist viel realistischer
> 
> Beim Ballern sieht das anders aus.
> 
> Ey, wüßte ichs nicht besser würde ich jetzt ein "Die Kiddes von heute" ablassen.  Meinen Sport am PC sei "cooler" als in echt...


Ach du, Ballern kannst du auch, wenn du wirklich willst. Ich glaube darum geht es ja auch nicht jedem bei Simulationen. 

Ich spiel ja PES nicht, weil ich in Wirklichkeit nicht die Möglichkeit habe Fußball zu spielen.
Oder spielst du ein Ballerspiel aus dem Grund, weil du in Wirklichkeit keinen abknallen darfst? Das würde mich beunruhigen, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. September 2012)

Far Cry 3  Dishonored  Assassin's Creed Teile (aus der Ego-Ansicht)


----------



## Maddi20 (27. September 2012)

mothman schrieb:


> oder spielst du ein ballerspiel aus dem grund, weil du in wirklichkeit keinen abknallen darfst?


 
ja !!!


----------



## baiR (27. September 2012)

Mirror's Edge wäre mir jetzt auch direkt eingefallen. Das wäre einfach perfekt dafür. Ich bin ja ein großer Fan dieses Spiels und hoffe auf einen Nachfolger der sich spielerisch hoffentlich nicht zu sehr vom ersten Spiel abhebt. Grand Theft Auto 5 in Egoperspektive wäre mal etwas für eine VR-Brille.  Aber auch ohne Egoansicht, in der 3rd-Personperspektive würde das Spiel mit VR-Brille bestimmt eine menge Spaß machen.

Ansonsten wäre auch Dead Island, Zombie U und auch jedes andere Horrorspiel ziemlich geil mit dieser VR-Brille.


----------



## Aenimus (27. September 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. wäre ganz nett damit. Skyrim wäre auch jetzt nicht soooo verkehrt damit.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen so ziemlich jedes Spiel 

Aber ganz klar..

*Mirrors Edge* wäre einfach genial 
*Metroid Prime* wäre wohl einfach sagenhaft! 
*Skyrim* wwunderschöne Welt aus der Ich-Sicht 
*Deus Ex* Cyberpunk Point of View!!! 
*DayZ* Gruseln, campen und anschleichen hautnah 
*Portal* nur mit Kotztüte 
*Thief* 

Also ich denke mal dass man wirklich jedes Spiel 
darin erleben möchte sofern eine Ego Perspektive vorhanden ist 
Ich freue mich schon tierisch auf Oculus Rift und es geht
sowas wie ein Kindheitstraum in Erfüllung falls es wirklich
derart genial ist


----------



## Animalchiller (28. September 2012)

Das neue Spiel Dishonored wäre was dafür, fraglich ob das telepotieren jemand verwirrt.
Dann fehlt wie immer ASSASSINS CREED, beim fallen auf die Heuhaufen muss kann bestimmt niemand einen Schrei verbergen.
Slender, wobei ich mir noch nicht mal traue es am PC zu zocken. >.<
Super Mario Sunshine in Ego-Perspektive, für den virtuellen Sommer in den verschneiten Wintertagen wäre traumhaft. *.*
The Legend of Zelda, Hyrule damit zu erkunden wäre traumhaft.
ein Zombiespiel wäre klasse, wobei hoffenlich bekommt niemand ein Herzinfakt wenn ein Lebender Toter auf einen zu schleicht 

Während ich diese Spiele aufgezählt habe fragte ich mir, wie die Bewegungsteuerung funktionieren soll ;/ , also wenn man seine eigene Beine in die Hand nehmen soll läuft man während des Spiel gegen alle 4 Wände


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2012)

X3niC schrieb:


> Arma???Hallo?


 
Gerade ArmA wäre perfekt dafür. Gerade Spiele bei denen man langsamer vorgehen muss, wirken da bestimmt sehr gut.
So schnelle Spiele wie Mirrors Edge? Ich weiß nicht, dann ist es einem nach ein paar Minuten doch sicher total übel


----------



## Maddi20 (28. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade ArmA wäre perfekt dafür. Gerade Spiele bei denen man langsamer vorgehen muss, wirken da bestimmt sehr gut.
> So schnelle Spiele wie Mirrors Edge? Ich weiß nicht, dann ist es einem nach ein paar Minuten doch sicher total übel


 
da stimme ich zu !


----------



## shippy74 (1. Oktober 2012)

Wäre jetzt nichts was ich mir kaufen würde, liegt aber daran das ich beim spielen auch mal eine Rauche und der Fernseher neben dem PC steht und dann meist auch läuft. Also müsste ich meine Lieb gewonnen Gewohnheiten ändern und das will ich dann nicht, dann lieber anständiges 3D auf dem Monitor so wie bei den neuen Fernseher,das würde mir mehr zusagen. Bin jetzt auch nicht so der Heatset Fan mich nervt etwas auf dem Kopf schon nach 15 min.


----------



## Vordack (1. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich spiel ja PES nicht, weil ich in Wirklichkeit nicht die Möglichkeit habe Fußball zu spielen.
> Oder spielst du ein Ballerspiel aus dem Grund, weil du in Wirklichkeit keinen abknallen darfst? Das würde mich beunruhigen, um ehrlich zu sein.



Grundsätzlich spiele ich um Spaß zu haben, logisch. Am interessdantesten finde ich in Rollen zu schlüpfen die ich so nicht erleben kann, als Beispiel als Agent in Deus Ex rumzuschleichen, als Held in Mass Effect die Galaxy zu retten oder als Söldner in Bolrderlands rumzuballern. Das sind alles Rollen die ich in meinem richtigen leben nie haben werde - auch weil es die Möglichkeiten gar nicht gibt ein Cybertechsnischer Agent zu sein oder von mir aus gegen Orks Zaubersprüche abzulassen.

Spiele wie die Sims oder Second Life oder so würde ich nie anrühren; wieso soll ich das echte Leben nachspielen? Es stehen mir im echten Leben alle Möglichkeiten offen, es liegt nur an mir was ich erreiche. 

Ich kann Deine Meinung verstehen, hab da auch etweas zu "aufmichbezogen" reagiert denke ich. Ich finde halt Sportspiele langweilig da ich den echten Sport kenne und man nie das Gefühl der tatsächlichen Bewegung, der Anstrengung der Muskeln, das quäntchen "Extraskill", der Geruch, der Geschmack vom Schweiss, das Risiko einer echten Verletzung, einfach alles "echte" in dem Spiel haben kann.

Ja, selbst das Risiko einer Verletzung sehe ich als Pulpunkt an weil es ECHT ist und nicht simuliert.


----------



## Mothman (1. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, selbst das Risiko einer Verletzung sehe ich als Pulpunkt an weil es ECHT ist und nicht simuliert.


Das macht man höchstens so lange, bis man sich einmal wirklich richtig verletzt. 

Ich spiele nicht, um in die jeweilige Rolle zu schlüpfen. Ich kann mich garnicht mehr so in Games reinsteigern, dass ich "denke" und "fühle" ich bin in dem Game.
Also "nachspielen" einer Sache, hat außerdem in der Regel nicht im Ansatz etwas mit der Realität zu tun. Also ergibt das doch kaum Sinn.
Wenn du jetzt nen Baggersimulator spielst, weißt du hinterher trotzdem NICHTS über echte Bagger und das Gefühl darin zu sitzen (ist nur ein Beispiel^^). 
Wenn du jetzt nen Flugsimulator spielst, fühlst *du * dich vielleicht als Pilot. Ich fühl mich als jemand, der einen Flugsimulator spielt. 

EDIT:
Und nein, der Baggersimulator  in meinem Beispiel hat nichts mit Volleyball zu tun. ^^


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich kann Deine Meinung verstehen, hab da auch etweas zu "aufmichbezogen" reagiert denke ich. Ich finde halt Sportspiele langweilig da ich den echten Sport kenne und man nie das Gefühl der tatsächlichen Bewegung, der Anstrengung der Muskeln, das quäntchen "Extraskill", der Geruch, der Geschmack vom Schweiss, das Risiko einer echten Verletzung, einfach alles "echte" in dem Spiel haben kann.


 
naja, ich würde das eher als Denkfehler sehen, denn man spielt ja nicht den 08/15-Hobbykicker sondern Leute die es wesentlich besser können, man ist halt kein Messi, außer man hat ein Wegwerfproblem 
Und die meisten treten halt nur irgendwie auf den Ball ein

btw.
gute Simulatoren wären auch noch perfekt dafür, vorallem weil die Brille wesentlich billiger ist als so eine Triple-Head Monitor Konfiguration und nicht zu vergessen Rennspiele, so würde die Helmkamera aus NfS-Shift viel besser zur Geltung kommen


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2012)

Eben...ich kann bei einem Fussballspiel zum Beispiel mit "meiner" Eintracht spielen, was ja in echt schlecht geht. Die würden mich da wahrscheinlich nur zum Ball aufpumpen und Tore tragen engagieren


----------



## shippy74 (1. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eben...ich kann bei einem Fussballspiel zum Beispiel mit "meiner" Eintracht spielen, was ja in echt schlecht geht. Die würden mich da wahrscheinlich nur zum Ball aufpumpen und Tore tragen engagieren


 
Dann musst du aber echt Beziehungen oder Glück haben wenn du das dort machen darfst...


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber echt Beziehungen oder Glück haben wenn du das dort machen darfst...


 
oder man Antwortet auf die Anzeige "Platzwart gesucht"


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte das Teil endlich haben!


----------



## ganderc (3. Dezember 2012)

Ihr habt Far Cry 3 vergessen. Das ist von der Immersion schon so recht gut, da fast alles animiert ist. z.B: Einsteigen ins Auto oder runterfallen vom Hang. Vor allem das Landen auf dem Boden ist recht gut gelungen. 
Mit dem Oculus Rift wäre das bestimmt noch mal spektakulärer.


----------



## Aenimus (3. Dezember 2012)

Ah mich juckt es auch schon echt in den Fingern, aber aus Erfahrung weiß man ja das nach dem ersten Gerät weitere und mit Sicherheit auch noch bessere folgen werden. Also Oculus Rift 2.0 sozusagen. Spätestens dann werde ich zuschlagen. Mein Gott, wenn ich mir vorstelle S.T.A.L.K.E.R. damit zu spielen. Harrrrg! Schön in den X-Labs rumschleichen, von Bloodsuckern gejagt. Genial. Ich erwarte nicht weniger als DIE Revolution in Sachen Immersion. Das klingt einfach zu schön um war zu sein. Verstehe ich das richtig das man mit der Brille keinen Bildschirmrand mehr sehen wird?


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (3. Dezember 2012)

doom 3, dead space, silent hill, rage, siren blood curse, fallout

alles was halbwegs gruselig ist. kommt bestimmt geil


----------



## -Rhodan- (3. Dezember 2012)

Ein spezielles Spiel habe ich nicht, aber ein MMORPG (aus der Ego-sicht) würde sich natürlich dafür hervoragend eignen.


----------



## FlintEastwood (3. Dezember 2012)

Die Spiele-Programmierer kriegen es doch schon nicht hin, die Spiele für Nvidia-3D-Vision kompatibel zu gestalten.
Weil heutzutage erstmal für Konsole programmiert wird und später keiner Bock hat für den PC die Shader umzuschreiben.
Sollen die das erstmal hinkriegen, dann können wir über OculusRift reden!

Alan Wake und AWAN wären auch tolle 3D-Titel.


----------



## Phant (3. Dezember 2012)

Alle reden bei Oculus Rift immer von Horror oder Ego Spielen. Auch Spiele wie Fifa würden da extrem von Profitieren. Im "be a Pro" Modus wäre es sehr interessant aber auch im ganz normalen Spiel. Man könnte anstatt auf dem sofa auf der Tribühne Sitzten und die Atmosphäre richtig Spüren.

Auch Spiele wie Ace Combat würde ich mir gut Vorstellen können oder Snowboarden.


----------



## steinschock (3. Dezember 2012)

Werd mir die End Version holen.

Hätte brauch ich nicht, hab ja Star Citizen.


----------



## Darkday2k4 (4. Dezember 2012)

Slander games *hust ich glaub da kackt man sich dann wirklich ein


----------

